# Suche einfaches Programm um Bilder zuzuschneiden



## tantebootsy (2. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich suche, wie der Titel sagt, ein Windows-Programm (oder Plattform-unabhängig), mit welchem man entweder die GUI einstellen kann, sodass nur Funktion x oder y zur Verfügung steht oder ein ganz simples Ding, welches möglichst wenig Funktionen hat, jedoch mind. die Funktion ein geöffnetes Bild auf eine vorher bestimmte Auflöstung zu beschneiden (vgl. in PS das Freistellungswerkzeug). Alternativ wäre auch die Beschneidung mittels Vorlagen klasse, welche die Auflösung bereits vorgeben. 

Hintergrund: Ich setze oft ein Redakteurssystem auf, mit welchem zwar im Backend die Beschneidung von Bildern mittels o.g. Vorlagen möglich ist, sich dies jedoch recht kompliziert ausnimmt. Für den Redakteur wäre ein lokales Programm sinnvoller, es muss jedoch einfach sein, da die Redakteure manchmal nur wenig PC-Kenntnisse mitbringen.

VG,
Micha


----------



## smileyml (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit IrfanView (freeware) oder ACDSee aus?
Sind beide einfach zu bedienen, wobei Irfanview nur für Win erhältlich ist.

Grüße Marco


----------



## tantebootsy (8. Juli 2009)

Hi Marco,

die kenne ich, hatte jedoch gehofft, dass noch weitere, reduziertere Programme existieren.

Merci,
Micha


----------



## stain (10. Juli 2009)

Wie wär's mit dem DownSizer? Der ist wirklich sehr leicht zu bedienen.


----------



## tantebootsy (13. Juli 2009)

Den hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Sowas in der Art suche ich, ja - jedoch kann man hat man beim Downsizer leider keine Möglichkeit, den zu beschneidenen Ausschnitt im Foto zu wählen.

LG,
Micha


----------



## stain (13. Juli 2009)

tantebootsy hat gesagt.:


> Den hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Sowas in der Art suche ich, ja - jedoch kann man hat man beim Downsizer leider keine Möglichkeit, den zu beschneidenen Ausschnitt im Foto zu wählen.
> 
> LG,
> Micha



Wie wär's dann mit Imagemagic? Damit kann man Bider unter anderem auch "croppen". Musst dich da vielleicht mal ein bischen reinlesen. Laut Wikipedia soll es da auch eine grafische Öberfläche für geben. Ansonsten kannst du dir ja einen bat-Assistenten oder so basteln. Das dürfte nicht zu schwer werden.

Kannst dir ja zuerst den Wikipedia-Artikel durchlesen. Ansonsten... http://www.gidf.de


----------



## TimoSchaller (4. August 2009)

oder Picasa 3 das kann man einfach bei google downloaden.


----------

